# Hobie Power Skiff Addiction



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Even though I haven't finished my other Hobie rebuild, I ran across a Hobie on Craigslist that was close to home. My plans with the other Hobie were to have it ready for the water by next weekend but that doesn't look like its going to happen. So, when I ran across this Hobie I figured that I could pull a 40hp engine that I had in storage and slap it on this so we would have a skiff that we can run while the kids are on spring break.


























The trailer had a broken axel so I had to swap trailers.








It was more fun to launch the boat this way than to just lift it off with a fork lift.

The boat came with a 65hp Suzuki that wasn't running so I pulled it off and replaced it with the 40hp mercury out board. I don't know anything about Suzuki outboards so I don't know if it's worth working on or if I should just sell it.

















For now I'm just going to use the boat as is but as soon as I finish my other rebuild I'm going to tear it down and rebuild it. 
Some of my plans are to build a fishermen style CC.

Build a custom cooler seat.

Repair the black gel coat on the sides and change the bottom hull color to white or gray.

Install an under deck gas tank.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Pics aren't working for me.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

I Hobie you don't let this addiction get the best of ya'...uuuuhhh...Too Late... ;D
Cut and Gramps are drooling I'm sure ... Keep the pics comming....


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Haha you got issues brother.
So let me see, you have one wrecked hobie, one almost fixed hobie, one razor skiff and now a black hobie?
I can't keep up!!!


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Tons of issues but that's another story.

I'm selling the hatch from the wrecked hull to gramps. I don't know what I'm going to do with the hull though. If any one wants a hobie hull for a project let me know.

The razor stays in key largo.

When I get around to fixing up the black Hobie I'm going to try to customize it with more mods than what I did with my wife's Hobie.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I can see the pics now, you really are obsessed lol.

I'd take that hobie off your hands if you lived closer. Good luck with the black one.


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

From the other pics of you wetting the project boat in the pond, I knew I was familiar with that area. You're shop is just down the road from me. Are you doing the rebuilds there or at home? I've driven by that aluminum boat a couple hundred times going onto Eglin.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

I got it now.  You're going to corner the Hobie market, and create a demand on microskiff.com

"We can not allow a mineshaft gap!"


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dude, I bet there's gonna be a group for people like you really soon!  One where they drink lots of black coffee, chain smoke Marlboro reds, and start all conversations with...... " Hello, my name is ________, and I'm a Hobie-holic!"

I'M IN!

;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> I got it now.  You're going to corner the Hobie market, and create a demand on microskiff.com
> 
> "We can not allow a mineshaft gap!"


Good point, when the general public realizes the true value of these boats Squid will own most of them and drive the price on them like the diamond market.
Guess I should keep mine then


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Dang man! It seems Hobies are hard to find and you've wound up with a stock pile!

Let me know when you're headed down this way!


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Buck, I'm doing the rebuild at home in Destin. I found the aluminum Orlando skiff after Opal washed up in a dune lake, put a 30hp Evinrude on it. It's another old boat that's addictive to drive.

Junkin, I'm not quitting any time soon! I just started dealing in Hobie parts. Sold a hatch next a hull pretty soon I'll have a Hobie empire.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

That's crazy man.
Is that Parker yours too?


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Sorry, For the Hobie power trip. I think I'm ok now.

The Parker is my offshore boat, it will take any seas that we have in the panhandle and it can be trailered. It's set up for diving and fishing. I ran CC's for years and had too many three hr runs back home where I had to look over my shoulder just to breath until one day I snapped. Bought the Parker and have been dry ever sense. That's another boat that I never plan on getting rid of.


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Got the 40 mercury running, carbs are still need a good cleaning and some new gaskets. Got it up to 31 mph with my son and I. We Dropped some crab traps and Cruised around for an hr.


----------



## Hunter1 (Mar 24, 2014)

First post here.

Good to see that Hobie went to a good home and is out on the water. I like the of your boat.

Anyway you could tell me the dimensions of the letters for the front logos? Are the hull logos the same size.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome Squid....Putting her to use ...and with the boy....How much better    Kudos....


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks, shalla.

carusoracer, I have some Hobie Power Skiff logos in illustrator files or if you want I can cut them for you.


----------



## Hunter1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello sent you a pm.

Thanks!


----------

